# QMBO 18 Janvier 2016



## Jofilion22 (1 Sep 2015)

Bonjour à tous !!

J'ai pris l'initiative de créer ce post pour regrouper ceux et celles qui débuteront leur QMBO le 18 Janvier 2016. Le but étant de faire connaissance et d'échanger sur différents sujets.

Au plaisir de se voir en janvier


----------



## dbarr078 (10 Sep 2015)

Bonne idée pour le post, on pourrait aussi créer un groupe Facebook éventuellement !

Je participe aussi au QMBO de janvier. Je vais être enrôlé pour le métier de pilote. Quel est le tien?


----------



## Jofilion22 (14 Sep 2015)

Bonne idée également pour le groupe Facebook. Je ne suis pas une bête avec Facebook, mais on pourrait voir pour créer un groupe bientôt.
On pourrait échanger et du même coup, les gens pourraient voir pour faire du covoiturage s'ils viennent du même coin.

Pour ma part mon métier est Officier d'infanterie.

Tu es de quel ville ?


----------



## Chicken111 (15 Sep 2015)

Hehehe on va tous souffrir ensemble!

Moi même j'y serai (métier: artillerie)


----------



## Rems (18 Sep 2015)

Salut groupe!
Je serai également de la partie! Encore 4 mois seulement!

Mon métier: Officier blindé!


----------



## dbarr078 (19 Sep 2015)

@Jofillion22 : Je suis de Gatineau, toi? Et c'est bon pour fb, je vais le créer en temps et lieu ! Je mettrai le lien ici 

@Chicken111 : je crois qu'on va surtout tous gelés ensemble haha

@Rems : seulement 4 mois.. Je sais pas si tu es comme moi, mais messemble qu'ils ne passent pas tellement vite ces 4 mois [emoji14]


----------



## Jofilion22 (20 Sep 2015)

@dbarr078 : Je suis de Québec. Excellent pour fb.

@Chicken111 : Je suis content d'y être en janvier, ma blonde y est présentement et les bâtiments on pas d'air climatisé, donc il fait chaud et le monde dort mal. Quand ils pratiquent la drill, marquent le pas etc.. ils ont atrocement chaud et dégouttent sur place et ensuite ils vont pas toujours se changer. En été, il est dur d'enlever une couche pour être mieux, mais en hiver même s'il fait froid, quand tu es bien habillé et tu reste au sec tu es quand même bien. Le secret est de rester sec pour pas geler haha. 

Effectivement, cela peut être long 4 mois, moi je suis sur le chômage, donc j'en profite pour me mettre en forme et m'occuper pour que le jour J approche. 

Profitez-en en pour aller suivre votre cours d'arme à autorisation restreinte , c'est un bon temps pour le faire si vous êtes pas trop occupé.  :nod:


----------



## dbarr078 (24 Sep 2015)

Jofilion22 said:
			
		

> Profitez-en en pour aller suivre votre cours d'arme à autorisation restreinte [emoji14], c'est un bon temps pour le faire si vous êtes pas trop occupé.  :nod:



C'est quoi ce cours? Est-ce qu'on doit le prendre ou on nous le donneras en basic?


----------



## Jofilion22 (24 Sep 2015)

Ce cours est le cours pour pouvoir manier et avoir le droit d'utiliser des armes à autorisation restreintes au Canada dans le civil. Par exemple, des pistolets, revolver, arme semi-auto comme des AR-15 etc. Il est nécessaire pour faire de la compétition de tir au pistolet au civil.

Tout les cours qui seront reçu durant les formations militaires ne sont pas valables pour le civil. Donc, tu auras beau tirer 1000 balles de pistolet au militaire et être en mission durant 6 mois avec ton arme tous les jours. Tu n'auras pas le droit de posséder d'armes ou d'en faire l'utilisation au civil comme loisir. Même chose pour un policier avec son pistolet.

Je disais cela, car je connais beaucoup de militaire qui ont comme loisir le tir au pistolet ou dans un club de tir, alors c'est un bon temps pour le faire si vous trouvez le temps long, car il est fort possible que certain attrape la piqûre et aime aller au champ de tir.

J'espère avoir bien répondu à ta question.

Au plaisir


----------



## geodan (24 Sep 2015)

J'attends la sélection du 5 octobre pour voir si je fais le cours avec vous! Au plaisir d'apprendre à vous connaître tous si je reçois l'offre


----------



## dbarr078 (25 Sep 2015)

@Jofilion22 : oui merci, ta réponse est vraiment complète. Je n'avais jamais entendu parlé de ce cours, c'est bon à savoir.

J'imagine que tu l'as toi-même déjà passé?

@geodan : Bonne chance! Tiens nous au courant. Pour quels métiers as-tu appliqué?


----------



## geodan (25 Sep 2015)

@dbarr078 Officier d'infanterie


----------



## Jofilion22 (1 Oct 2015)

@dbarette: Effectivement, je l'ai passé dernièrement. Je vais bientôt recevoir mon permis pour pouvoir acheter une arme et pratiquer dans les clubs de tir.

Question qui s'adresse à tous: Où habitez-vous ??

Je suis de Québec.


----------



## dbarr078 (14 Nov 2015)

Pour ceux et celles que ça intéressent, j'ai créé un groupe Facebook : QMBO Janvier 2016. Comme on l'avait déjà pointé, ça peut permettre à tout le monde de se connaître un peu plus! 

Au plaisirs!


----------



## viel (17 Nov 2015)

Le groupe semble pas être actif, ou dois moins il n'apparaît pas quand je fais une recherche sur facebook.

Je vais être au QMBO comme off. artillerie.


----------



## dbarr078 (19 Nov 2015)

viel said:
			
		

> Le groupe semble pas être actif, ou dois moins il n'apparaît pas quand je fais une recherche sur facebook.



Quelques personnes ont déjà eu accès au groupe. Essaie ce lien : https://www.facebook.com/groups/526326234209055/


----------

